# 24 HOUR CALENDAR VOTE OFF



## wellington (Oct 20, 2016)

FOR FIRST AND SECOND PLACE ONLY.
WE ARE ONLY VOTING FOR PICTURE #4 and #18 BELOW.
PLEASE POST YOUR VOTE ON THIS THREAD. ONLY VOTE ONCE.
NO OTHER COMMENTS PLEASE.

Picture #4:








and picture #18:


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## wellington (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## dmmj (Oct 20, 2016)

#18


----------



## Yelloweyed (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## Michalla (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## Rue (Oct 20, 2016)

#18


----------



## mctlong (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## sibi (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## leigti (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## HappyHermanns (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## cyan (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## enzot91 (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 20, 2016)

#18


----------



## Ariel Perez (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Reira Evenstar (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Kenno (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## keepergale (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## saginawhxc (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## legan52 (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 20, 2016)

#4


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## Blakem (Oct 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Joo (Oct 20, 2016)

#18


----------



## MParsons327 (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## MPRC (Oct 20, 2016)

4


----------



## domagoj (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## Tortoisek (Oct 21, 2016)

18


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 21, 2016)

18


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 21, 2016)

18


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 21, 2016)

18


----------



## DandR (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## whisper (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## harris (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## Kasia (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## Gina M (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## tortadise (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## Taco*mom (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2016)

4


----------



## Ed mitch (Oct 21, 2016)

#18


----------



## Alexio (Oct 21, 2016)

18


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 21, 2016)

18


----------

